# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Instant Hotness?

## daynah

How many of you girlies have received instant classification as "hot" when people find you use Ubuntu? I just switched a few days ago, and at least six people that I can think of off the top of my head have decided that this makes me the hottest female they've seen... even though I only half way know what the heck I'm doing!

----------


## BinaryDigit

I've gotten that. I guess guys find it cool that you are into it as much as them...I dunno.

----------


## kassetra

Try using Linux for almost 9 years.... it's like dousing yourself in a geek-activated-aphrodisiac.

 :Wink:

----------


## vampire_janus

so are you guys still single?  :Capital Razz:

----------


## aysiu

> so are you guys still single?


 Case in point... unless you're being sarcastic, of course.

----------


## nemik

being a guy, it does make a girl hotter IMO if i were to find out she is using ubuntu, definitely. There are some very good looking girls in my university's CS program, also a turn on. though i don't get to talk to them much, being an industrial engineering student we don't meet very often.

my girlfriend isn't very technologically inclined but that is improving thanks to me.  :Very Happy:  though her design skills (photoshop, autoCAD, etc) and the fact that she uses computer (though win XP...blech) it is still nice.  :Smile: 

you ubuntu-girls will have no problem finding dates IMO.

----------


## furtivefelon

sadly, most girls around me doesn't know much about computers..  :Sad:  it's definately nice to find girls using linux  :Very Happy:

----------


## MetalMusicAddict

> Try using Linux for almost 9 years.... it's like dousing yourself in a geek-activated-aphrodisiac.


Thats the funniest thing Ive read all week. Its is nice to meet cute girl geeks.

My fav if I had to choose:

cat schwartz

----------


## BinaryDigit

> Try using Linux for almost 9 years.... it's like dousing yourself in a geek-activated-aphrodisiac.


haha yep  :Smile:

----------

